# Freud FT2200 Plundge Router



## willbanks1963 (Jan 23, 2021)

Greetings and salutations All,

I recently started routing using a number of different routers. I wanted to try my hand at "free routing" letters and numbers and realized pretty quick that I suck at it. I watched a number of videos using numerous different letter and number templates. I liked what Rockler had, so I purchased a couple of kits and a bit to use with my Freud FT2200 plundge Router I had recevied as a gift many years ago. The kits came in yesterday so out to the workshop I went only to realize that the unopen Freud router was missing some important parts.

I'm terrified that if I'm able to find (quite a bit of doubt there) buy the adapter plate (FT1100) it will not be the right size for the Rockler guide bushings recommended for use with their letter and number templates...

Here's my questions...Is there a universal base the I can install on the Freud that will accept the Rockler guide bushings? Will the Freud FT2020 work with the Rockler letter and number Templates. Do I really need a centering pin?

I normally don't rush off and buy things willy nilly! And I'm kicking myself now as I can see this getting expensive and still being unable to use the Freud with the Rockler Templates. So I'm going to blame Covid or maybe even Donald Trump for my impulsiveness. I figure what the heck everyone else does!

Just trying to be funny...

Will Banks
Derby, CT


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Will.


----------



## Cambridge Drains (Jan 23, 2021)

Man this post couldn't have come at a better time! I was contemplating buying the FT2200, but I guess I will follow the discussion here to find out if I should, I watched a couple of videos on it, the reviews are great but I m concerned about the universal base thing? U mean I should have a previous model for this to work?


----------



## wxm (Dec 25, 2020)

Don't have direct answer for FT2200, but I recently picked up a Rockler portable table and tried with a few routers that I have. What I found is Rockler had quite limited models that are supported (at least officially supported based on the tech support). You can found the official supported list from their website under the product section. That's said, I was able to matched the pre-drill holes for both Milwaukee (5615) and Makita trim router, even though neither was on their official supported list. However, I have less luck with the vintage Craftsman. I ended and drill the holes myself for the Craftsman.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## willbanks1963 (Jan 23, 2021)

Cambridge Drains said:


> Man this post couldn't have come at a better time! I was contemplating buying the FT2200, but I guess I will follow the discussion here to find out if I should, I watched a couple of videos on it, the reviews are great but I m concerned about the universal base thing? U mean I should have a previous model for this to work?


So after taking a deep breath and a little Googling I've discovered that the FT2200 is identical to the FT2000 in almost every single way. Now I not 100% certain that a Universal base for for the FT2000 will fit the FT2200 but everything I've read seems to indicate that it will. 
I'm still hesitant in ordering anything for my FT2200 until someone with way more experience with this router can confirm what I have been reading...

Will Banks
Derby, CT


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Be careful, I'm pretty sure that Freud no longer sells routers. So support may be a problem in the future (or already is).


----------



## wxm (Dec 25, 2020)

Agree. I just found that the hard way. Called the Tech Support for FT2020 locknut. Was told that it was discontinued and no information could be provided.


----------



## willbanks1963 (Jan 23, 2021)

wxm said:


> Agree. I just found that the hard way. Called the Tech Support for FT2020 locknut. Was told that it was discontinued and no information could be provided.


If you haven't done so, have a look around ebay or other forums like this one. Chances are good you'll find what you need.

Never under estimate the power of the Internet.

Will Banks 
Derby, CT


----------

